

Y Combinator’s best startups ever? Here are my favorites - jedwhite
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/22/y-combinator-winter-2011/

======
zitterbewegung
Shouldn't this read ycombinator's best startups from YC Spring 11 ? I would
probably expect startups from previous funding rounds to be on the list...

------
GFischer
I hadn't heard about AppHarbor, that's one project I might use.

The one I'm definitely going to try out is Sendoid, as I mentioned in another
comment, it hits a pain point, and a friend had been bugging me to make
something like it for 2 years already...

